# Andrei Krylov guitar music



## Andrei Krylov (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0_CcogH9Z4


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wow, youre really good!
do people bug you to play "freebird" all the time?
i hate that.


----------



## Andrei Krylov (Nov 25, 2009)

*Thanks!*



fraser said:


> wow, youre really good!
> do people bug you to play "freebird" all the time?
> i hate that.


What is freebird?
I usually play what I want at the moment...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Andrei Krylov said:


> What is freebird?
> I usually play what I want at the moment...


thats ok- you dont want to know what it is. be thankful nobody asks you to play it!
watched your other videos on youtube- some really good stuff!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andrei Krylov said:


> What is freebird?
> I usually play what I want at the moment...


I love this statement. It has a lot of meaning.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andrei Krylov (Nov 25, 2009)

*Andrei Krylov Music from Jazz pictures from guitar exhibition.*

Thanks! There is Interesting guitar Doubleneck guitar on my other video:


Andrei Krylov Music from Jazz pictures from guitar exhibition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-PDsqEgv34


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Interesting and cool. How do you amplify this? Amps or p.a.? Computer?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andrei Krylov (Nov 25, 2009)

There several outputs from this guitar.
Nylon strings, 7 and 6 string necks. 
6 string has midi output. Amps, or whatever ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks. Care to elaborate on the amp makes, models, effects, etc?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andrei Krylov (Nov 25, 2009)

*Andrei Krylov doubleneck guitar*



Mooh said:


> Thanks. Care to elaborate on the amp makes, models, effects, etc?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Amp is actually 30 years old house pioneer stereo...
Effects - roland VG 99, and on acoustic neck is also 1996 crate 30 ad (reverb)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Andrei Krylov said:


> Amp is actually 30 years old house pioneer stereo...
> Effects - roland VG 99, and on acoustic neck is also 1996 crate 30 ad (reverb)


Hey, nice to see another VG-99 user here. I bought mine two years ago and it has a lot of amazing amp, effects and guitar emulations inside it. BTW I like your playing Andrei.


----------



## Andrei Krylov (Nov 25, 2009)

*My video with acoustic guitar - Andai, Rumba*

My video with acoustic guitar (sorry videoquality is not great..) Andai, Rumba, Flamenco Guitar, recorded during live performance in Ottawa
YouTube - Andai, Rumba, Flamenco Guitar, live in Ottawa


----------

